# Randy Newman Appreciation Thread



## Simo (Jul 7, 2016)

Well, you all know, he's got a friend in me, great song.

But he did these great early songs, like the north ain't much no better than the south, why do we bitch so much? And about prejudice, and well, I think he's a kind man, I love him. (Newman is Jewish, maybe I am)


----------



## Hair_Everywhere (Jul 7, 2016)

"YOU GOT A FRIEND IM ME"!


----------



## Simo (Jul 7, 2016)

OK! Go!


----------



## Jewronski (Jul 11, 2016)

Yesss! I got really into his first few albums last fall. So much of his songs just have this perfect mix of strange premises and half-hidden critiques and yeahhh, I dig him.


----------



## Blu-wolf (Jul 14, 2016)

What's particularly interesting is I like Randy Newman more for his songs that he makes than the music he composes for the movies.  I don't hear anything terribly great or unique from him, compared to say a John Williams (his is pretty easy to pick out) or the late James Horner (also pretty easy to recognize).  Just seeing two replies of "You Got a Friend in Me" tells me the same is true for others.  That was a good song for the spirit of the movie.


----------



## Simo (Jul 22, 2016)

Thanks, all! He's a genius. Here's some early stuff, love his take on Old Kentucky Home!


----------



## Simo (Jul 23, 2016)

One More:


----------



## Simo (Aug 9, 2016)




----------

